# dakota decoy duck pics!!!



## mlrdklr (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys just a little info on the dakota duck decoys I know some of you where as anxious as todd mayer and I. And well we have pics now. This post is coming from my blackberry so I can't post the pics just yet. I will post them as soon as I get home or if todd beats me to it then great.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

I got your back on this one Dwight...the first couple pics are of the new Dakota ducks and the last pic is of a Dakota Goose and two live honkers....talk about realism!
































and the geese...


----------



## mlrdklr (Jul 11, 2008)

I still haven't made it home still find my self playin more holes haha


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

not a single comment?


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

I honestly thought they would look better...........


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I really expected them to be way better than that. The greenhead is ok but the hen paint job is funky. Plus, the duck's bodies look like they've trained with Manny Ramirez. The goose also looks a little bulky to me. When compared to the live honkers it's butt/back is too high up and the neck and head are too big. This is all an innocent opinion so please don't blast me. Hey they're still better than Flambeau!!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

wyogoose said:


> I really expected them to be way better than that. The greenhead is ok but the hen paint job is funky. Plus, the duck's bodies look like they've trained with Manny Ramirez. The goose also looks a little bulky to me. When compared to the live honkers it's butt/back is too high up and the neck and head are too big. This is all an innocent opinion so please don't blast me. Hey they're still better than Flambeau!!


agree. I do like the drake. I would get em if they are affordable, but i know better than that already. can't say they'd help kill any more ducks, but I do like the drake.
agree with the geese too, maybe it has gas?


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Agree........in all honestly they dont look that good!! Id go back to the drawing board......


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

The decoys are ok, but you have something wrong with the drakes and hens when they are swimming in water their colored wings don't show. Not natural. I won't be buying them mostly because the hot buys i have kill tons of ducks and they were only $2O A dozen. This is just my opinion but maybe take pics of mallards in the wild and then make a decoy of that instead of what a carver makes for you.


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

I think they will do just fine. Count me in.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They don't really look durable, the cost will be high, they also don't really look natural. Back to the drawing board, with the duck and goose floaters. :eyeroll:


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

the durability will be there....and the look is amazing...now granted i have a little bit more of a biased opinion but they look better than any decoy ive ever hunted over...along with the swivel heads these things are going to be deadly....and I think the hen looks exactly like a live hen mallard..but this is just my opinion and you guys have yours...so there it is


----------



## ducksgeeselabs (May 7, 2009)

Not impressed.

Will they kill birds? Yes. Do they look like better than a single other duck decoy out there? Abolutely not. I'd BUY a spread of Hotbuys to hunt over before I'd hunt over a spread of these GIVEN to me for free.



T.Mayer said:


> the durability will be there....and the look is amazing...now granted i have a little bit more of a biased opinion but they look better than any decoy ive ever hunted over...along with the swivel heads these things are going to be deadly....and I think the hen looks exactly like a live hen mallard..but this is just my opinion and you guys have yours...so there it is


Gulp gulp gulp... Ahhhh..love this new flavor of kool-aid. :lol:


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

Fully Flocked "hot buys" are where its at. Ive got like 4$ a duck invested in my spread of mallards and they LOOK LIKE DUCKS!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Haha, waterfowlers are funny.

Its probably a good thing some of you arent ducks, sounds like youd decoy to anything.

Those are some funky looking decoys, but the whole Dakota lineup looks funky to me. Definatly not worth the money they cost.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Does anyone else not notice the iridescent wing colors don't show on live birds swimming? yet these decoys have it. If your going for realism then they dont't have it. Not to bash the product, just giving the opinion you asked for.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

swat'em said:


> Fully Flocked "hot buys" are where its at. Ive got like 4$ a duck invested in my spread of mallards and they LOOK LIKE DUCKS!!


Pictures? I'd love to see those!


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

im tryin but photobucket sucks!!!!


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

Flocked Hot Buys. My first time flocking dekes....next time will look better.

































These were 25$ a dozen not....how much are they???


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Not impressed at all with the mallard decoys. The paint look strange to me especially on the hens and the drakes looks odd. I'll pass on buying those and stick with G&H like I have for the past 25 years.

If I were to buy anything it would be burlap mallards, something I can pass down to my son.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> I honestly thought they would look better..........


PostPosted: Sat Jun 06, 2009 8:05 pm Post subject:


> I really expected them to be way better than that.





> Agree........in all honestly they dont look that good!! Id go back to the drawing board......





> They don't really look durable, the cost will be high, they also don't really look natural. Back to the drawing board,





> Not impressed at all with the mallard decoys. Th


BWAAHHAAHAAAHAAAA :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

TOOOOOOO MUCH HYPE... not going to argue like the swivel heads but no liking the paint scheme what so ever.

Was expecting more from what I have heard from everyone

My .02


----------



## mlrdklr (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks alot guys for the feedback. Some of it is negative which is good. Because the next time things up of this sort they can deff. be brought up and talked about to make improvments. I like the guys that are enthusiatic about the decoys such as i am but everyone is intitled to there opinon and its greatly appricated from everyone who shared. Also i might add since neither todd nor i mentioned it in our first post. These are not %100 the finished product.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

T.Mayer said:


> not a single comment?


Careful what you wish for.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Not a fan, but to each their own I guess. What are looking at for a price on these?

And I am sure the irridecent patch is not going to make birds flare if they see it, come on.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

The hen looks like it came straight out of a comic book! The coloring is way off in my opinion...

The swivel head is nice but that's a luxury not a necessity...


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I think they look ok. If anything I would lighten up on the color of the hen. It just looks to yellow.

Sean


----------



## choc24/7 (Mar 22, 2008)

they don't compare to plasti-duks. all i will ever use


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

swat'em said:


> im tryin but photobucket sucks!!!!


Those actually look pretty sweet! Where'd you get the flocking for it


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

templey_41 said:


> Does anyone else not notice the iridescent wing colors don't show on live birds swimming? yet these decoys have it. If your going for realism then they dont't have it. Not to bash the product, just giving the opinion you asked for.


ducks swim both with the color showing and with it not showing...the Dakota ducks are made with there wings up a bit so it would show...something the other makers havent done yet...as you can see the hens are made with their wings up more than the drakes hence more blue showing...all of you have your opinion and thats fine but remember that constructive criticism and bashing are two different things..thanks to all that are trying to help!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I too think the hen is to "yellow". It may be just the picture though. The drakes color looks good for a late season bird. I however think that these really bright full plume decoys hurt a guy during the early season up here. I prefer my 30 year old beat to crap herters in the early season. Looks like a bunch of young half colored birds.

Whats the cost going to be? Expensive no doubt.

Its tough to compete with something like $25 Hot Buys when they work just as well as the spendy models 90% of the time.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

they are going to be right around 119.99...i agree that its tough to spend the money when the 25 dollar decoys work but thats here...i know when i lived in MI i wish these would have been made b/c birds there are very tough and let me tell you hot buys werent getting it done....and as far as the color goes i also agree that here in the early season the birds are very dressed down but once again its all about where you live...and i think if you saw the hen in person you would like it...i know im very excited for these to come out!


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I like these better.

http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=57201

they look better IMO and i would bet they will be less expensive


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

$120 

Way too much for those decoys.


----------



## ducksgeeselabs (May 7, 2009)

$120 a doz for a plastic floater??? Good luck with that. 

One thing that has been failed to be mentioned is how do they float? i still dont understand how these companies market floaters as if they are field decoys. All based on looks.

I'll take a crappy painted decoy that floats like a duck, and not a bobber anyday.
Which is why I hunt over burlapped foamers.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

$120.00? That is nuts


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

WOW....not a chance in hell I'd buy those for $120.00! Im not fond of Dakota's and Im getn more reasons everyday!


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

a 120 for a dozen floaters!!! i love it.....the rich hunters can buy them and i will still shoot more ducks them hahaha what a joke....for 120 a dozen they should have the bottom half of the duck that clips on so you can use them as full bodys in the feild then they would be worth that much....dakota decoy you can just send me check in the mail for the idea!!!!!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Tell me WHY I want what appears to be an ALERT hen in my decoy spread????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

I personally like them i think from a flying duck standpoint they would look awesome. I like the paint scheme and the detail they paid attention too. I too have hot buys and have killed alot of ducks with them. But before i truly judge them ill give them a try before i start bashing them over the internet. Too each his own i guess


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## bassonjigs (Sep 4, 2006)

Kinda funny how every one is dissing the irridescent blue colors showing on the decoys when it seems that everyone's favorite decoys made by G&H have the same wing patch showing on their Oversize mallards and they cost $119 per dozen also. Some of you sound like a bunch of hypocrites. I too believe that the hen color is too light, but the wing patch is not a Dakota Decoys exclusive.


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

bassonjigs said:


> Kinda funny how every one is dissing the irridescent blue colors showing on the decoys when it seems that everyone's favorite decoys made by G&H have the same wing patch showing on their Oversize mallards and they cost $119 per dozen also. Some of you sound like a bunch of hypocrites. I too believe that the hen color is too light, but the wing patch is not a Dakota Decoys exclusive.


I agree with you....

I dont like these dakotas a whole lot. But i sure as heil dont like the G&H ones. I dont get why every one likes those ugly over priced pieces of crap!!! They look like 1960's decoys and cost more that 21st century prices!!!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

swat'em said:


> bassonjigs said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda funny how every one is dissing the irridescent blue colors showing on the decoys when it seems that everyone's favorite decoys made by G&H have the same wing patch showing on their Oversize mallards and they cost $119 per dozen also. Some of you sound like a bunch of hypocrites. I too believe that the hen color is too light, but the wing patch is not a Dakota Decoys exclusive.
> ...


:rollin: Apparently you have never hunted with G&H!!!!!!


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

its just everyone is set in there ways and never like to explore new gear IMO. People dis dakotas because they are trying to bring something to the market that has never been done before, which is really risky for a new buisness but its bold. Now if those decoys had GHG stamped on the bottom of them they would be the BEST THING thats happened to hunting since shotguns!


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

gamberc said:


> its just everyone is set in there ways and never like to explore new gear IMO. People dis dakotas because they are trying to bring something to the market that has never been done before, which is really risky for a new buisness but its bold. Now if those decoys had GHG stamped on the bottom of them they would be the BEST THING thats happened to hunting since shotguns!


You are right....to an extent. I think that Dakota make some good goose decoys. I like their floaters ok...they're just on the expensive side. I like their full body feeders better than a lot of GHG ones because the feeder Dakotas dont have those short stubby necks. I just think the dakota ducks look goofy.



> Apparently you have never hunted with G&H!!!!!!


I have hunted them... a lot. Thats all my buddy hunts in his duck spread. But even he'll say we shoot more ducks off my flocked GHG floater spread. To each their own....but the dakota ducks still need work.

And for what its worth....most of you guys in Nodak dont know anything but shooting ducks in a barrel. Anything works when there are those kinds of numbers of ducks.....try hunting ducks around the twin cities with G&H and tell me they're worth a s****.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

so thats why you guys come to sodak and nodak to hunt hmm :roll:


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

never been out there


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

so you have'nt been to sodak or nodak? couldnt really tell by your last (3) posts. just kiddin. i do like the dakota's, i plan on buying a dozen or so, but dont hunt water much so i cant wait for the full-bodies


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

swat'em said:


> never been out there


So you've never hunted here but you know that its like "shooting ducks in a barrel?"


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry....I dont know how the 3 post thing happened. 

Ive never hunted sodak or nodak...but most of my friends make a few trips every year. They always come back with lots of birds....but they cant seem to get too many here in MN...so i just assumed.
Id make the trip if i could afford it.

My point was just that G&H are not all they are hyped up to be.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

I think dakota makes the best goose decoys on the market today. But i think they should modify the duck decoys. The body and head of these ducks looks awesome but the paint scheme of the hen looks like something off sci fi. And for the price hot buys will do just fine for me


----------

